# Montaje de audio casero.



## Wozzeck (Jun 29, 2006)

Buenas.

Lo primero dejar claro que tengo muy poquita idea de electrónica, y que agradeceré cualquier idea o sugerencia 

El tema es que quiero hacer un altavoz casero con piezas de las que dispongo. Son las siguientes:

Dos altavoces Pioneer TS-E6995 (80 W RMS, 4 Ohm).
Un altavoz Infinity de 12" (300 W RMS, 4 Ohm, en la pegatina pone "automotive subwoofer", no sé si querrá decir algo).
Una etapa de potencia Sherwood XA-1041 de 4 canales, 4x25 W.

Los altavoces los tengo montados en un cajón de madera. La idea que llevo es hacer que suenen lo máximo, dentro de lo posible. Sé que la etapa de potencia es muy cutrecilla para mover esos altavoces, pero tampoco espero maravillas. Dado que no me ha costado un duro conseguir estas piezas... que hagan lo que buenamente puedan 

A ver si alguno de vosotros me puede decir si conectando varias salidas de la etapa a un mismo altavoz, o poniéndolos en serie o en paralelo... en resúmen, si alguien puede sugerirme el montaje para sacar el máximo rendimiento al invento. Por supuesto, no quiero estéreos ni lindezas, sólo necesito que suene un poco aceptable (y cuanto más, mejor ).

Como ya he dicho, no tengo ni idea de cosas de estas, pero siempre me ha gustado trastear, y si consigo sacar algo decente me sería de mucha utilidad. Muchas gracias de antemano 

Un saludo!

PD.- Una última cosilla. La etapa de potencia tiene 4 entradas tipo RCA hembra, y al otro lado tiene un conector de 14 pines (2x7), donde no tengo ni idea de qué es cada pin. He googleado bastante buscando información al respecto y no he encontrado nada, y como supongo que todas las etapas llevarán este tipo de conector, agradecería que alguien me indicase qué pines son de alimentación, cuales son de las salidas a los altavoces...


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 1, 2006)

para que suene bien tienes que fijarte para que impedancia es la etapa de potencia y fijarte como pones los parlantes (serie o paralelo)serie:un positivo con un negativo y te quedara un +y un -y en paralelo un + con un- y el otro+con un - y ahi te quen los dos aaa y ahi puenteas la etapa (si se puede) bue espero haberte ayudado salu2 aaaaaaaa yo tambien soy nuevo en esto y nesesito saber como se conecta un potenciometro a una etapa de 130 w salu2


----------

